
San Francisco Considers Raising Taxes on Tech - jonbaer
https://www.wired.com/story/no-more-deals-san-francisco-considers-raising-taxes-tech/
======
m463
remember to tax what you want less of.

(although I do like the tax on CEO pay vs employee pay ratio)

